# 1911 Full size vs Commander



## hercster

I have two Sigs and a S&W 627 PC revolver. I'm thinking about buying a high-end 1911 as my LAST gun and have narrowed down the choice to a NighkHawk Custom Predator. Based on aesthetics only I will likely specify an Ed Brown bobbed frame. I will never be able to carry so conceal-ability is not a major factor. I will likely opt for .45 ACP as my other guns are .357, .40 and Sig .357.

I would like to get opinions comparing the 5 inch barrel to the 4.25 commander model in terms of shootability and any other factor you may wish to comment on. I'm leaning to the Commander based only on my view of appearance particularly with the bobbed frame. Weight and size are not really a consideration. I would likely shoot IPSC with this gun.

Thanks people


----------



## Baldy

If you are not going to carry it then the bobtail is for nought. Unless you just like the looks of one. For a range/home defense 1911 I would get a Government model. The Government model will give a little better accuracy at distance than the Commander. Good luck. :smt033


----------



## SeanB1986

+ 1 for government model.


----------



## gunluver

Go with the 5" barrel, will give you better accuracy for competition shooting due to the longer sight radius. However, I do like the looks of a commander sized bobtail myself.


----------



## VAMarine

You can always get a bobtailed 5" gun if you like the bobtail that much. I will say that a bobtailed 1911 does sit in the hand differently and to me is actually a little more comfortable than a standard framed 1911.

Regarding the 4.25" vs 5" you'd be surprised what a 4.--" Wilson or Nighthawk will do. Oddly I shoot my Wife's Wilson, a 4.1" bobtail a little better than my 5" Les Baer despite it's lesser sight radius (approx .9"), I don't think the difference in sight radius between a 5" and 4.--" gun is going to make that much of a difference at moderate handgun range 50yds or less, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## hercster

*Added Info*



VAMarine said:


> You can always get a bobtailed 5" gun if you like the bobtail that much. I will say that a bobtailed 1911 does sit in the hand differently and to me is actually a little more comfortable than a standard framed 1911.
> 
> Regarding the 4.25" vs 5" you'd be surprised what a 4.--" Wilson or Nighthawk will do. Oddly I shoot my Wife's Wilson, a 4.1" bobtail a little better than my 5" Les Baer despite it's lesser sight radius (approx .9"), I don't think the difference in sight radius between a 5" and 4.--" gun is going to make that much of a difference at moderate handgun range 50yds or less, but that's just my opinion.


Thank for your comment and the others too. I'll add a few details that may explain what I'm likely to do. I shoot IPSC but purely for the fun of it. I'm 66 and a newbie to the handgun world having fired my first ever at the age of 65. All of my guns are better than average IMHO. My first pistol was a SIG X-Five which I sent out to Bruce Gray for his most complete tuning and mod package. My revolver is a Performance Center S&W 627 V-Comp and another testimony to the gun maker's art. My second pistol is a SIG P-226 Equinox that was purchased for the cool factor. I have Barsto ported barrels in .357 for both the .40 SIGs. So I have no shortage of beautiful and accurate toys. My choice will likely be the 4.25 Predator II just because I think the Commander set up with the Bobbed tail looks better balanced to my eye. I will likely shoot it for IPSC so it may handle a bit faster than the full sized gun. To be totally honest, much of the time I just look at all my new toys, clean them like they were jewelry and feel very grateful that I can share in the shooting sports with my gimpy news and grey hair


----------



## Rupert

I own a commander length 1911 and love it, I carried a full sized one for a while but was able to do so in a thigh rig, and loved that too. If I were you, I'd go play with a few and see which calls your name.

Never say "last gun", acceptable things to say would be "Last Gun for a while", "Last gun this fiscal year", "Last gun this calender year", "Last gun till I find a really sweet one", "Last gun in this marriage"


----------



## hercster

Rupert said:


> I own a commander length 1911 and love it, I carried a full sized one for a while but was able to do so in a thigh rig, and loved that too. If I were you, I'd go play with a few and see which calls your name.
> 
> Never say "last gun", acceptable things to say would be "Last Gun for a while", "Last gun this fiscal year", "Last gun this calender year", "Last gun till I find a really sweet one", "Last gun in this marriage"


I bought my first gun less than a year ago. When I was in one of the shops looking, I told a guy that the X-Five would likely be my first and last gun because of my age. Virtually everyone in the place broke up laughing. That was about $11k ago! This 1911 will be my 4th.... too funny!!


----------



## flieger67

The balance will likely feel different between the 4.xx-inch Commander-ish guns and the full 5-inch Gov't. model. I would aver that this balance difference might be why some people shoot the shorter gun better than the longer model. So if you haven't already done so, try to handle a sample of each size pistol side-by-side. It might make your decision on the Commander-style pistol feel even better.

I don't know if it will be of interest to you, but the longer barrel should produce higher muzzle velocity with a given round. From what I could find, the estimates that I found say that the 5-inch barrel produces about 5% more muzzle velocity than a 4.25-inch barrel. That 5% velocity increase translates into a 10% increase in muzzle energy.


----------



## CountryBoy1911

VBOB for the CCW and a Gov't for the match.


----------



## Bisley

I bought the Commander size, because I shoot as well with a ~4" as a 5". That's not to say I am a great marksman, just that my fundamentals are pretty good. My reasoning, at the time, was that the 4" would be easier to carry, but really, barrel length is not that much of a factor, out to about 5".

I don't think any decent shooter will detect much difference in the way they shoot, at normal pistol ranges.


----------



## awmp

commander, I shoot better with it and much easier and comfortable for me to CCW


----------



## hogger129

hercster said:


> I have two Sigs and a S&W 627 PC revolver. I'm thinking about buying a high-end 1911 as my LAST gun and have narrowed down the choice to a NighkHawk Custom Predator. Based on aesthetics only I will likely specify an Ed Brown bobbed frame. I will never be able to carry so conceal-ability is not a major factor. I will likely opt for .45 ACP as my other guns are .357, .40 and Sig .357.
> 
> I would like to get opinions comparing the 5 inch barrel to the 4.25 commander model in terms of shootability and any other factor you may wish to comment on. I'm leaning to the Commander based only on my view of appearance particularly with the bobbed frame. Weight and size are not really a consideration. I would likely shoot IPSC with this gun.
> 
> Thanks people


Government Model (5" barrel full frame) is going to be what you want if you're shooting for IPSC. They tend to be the most reliable and they are the most accurate because the sight radius is longer. I've noticed too that the added weight sometimes helps kill the recoil. Although you probably will end up putting a compensator on it if you're shooting competition. I'd go with the Government Model though. Best reliability and best accuracy.

I have a full-size Springfield 1911-A1 Loaded. I know several people who use the Springer Loaded for a backup in competition shooting.

I'd highly recommend a Springfield Loaded for competition shooting. I think Kimber makes some .45 caliber target 1911s as well.

I might also suggest looking at some Longslide 1911s. Longer sight radius (most are 6" barrels), would make it more accurate.

My Springer is relatively light compared to some other 1911s I've handled over the years. But for carrying, I think the Commander would better suit most people.


----------



## KnifeGuy

*Commander with a Stainless Frame*

I have owned 2 Commander size 1911's . Years ago it was a Colt Officers Model with the Aluminum frame. I never enjoyed shooting it. Probably traded it within a few years. Most recently I added a Kimber Eclipse Pro Target II to my collection. What a GREAT gun. I am a Sig fan at heart but wanted a 1911, Wanted a .45 and wanted to try USPSA/ISPIC.

The Eclipse has a Stainless Frame which makes the gun a good bit heavier in the hand, Very solid feel and helps with recoil, Especially with Micarta Grips on it.

I too like the "Balanced" look of the 4" models over the 5". I'm also a sucker for an oversized bobtail wich explains my new Sig P229 Plat Elite.

If you look at 4" Models, Compare the Stainless Frames to the Aluminum ones. Its Night and Day Difference to me.

Good Luck!!!

PAUL


----------

